# Conway nie wieder



## MikeinKA (1. Juli 2020)

Habe vor 7 Jahren ein Conway gekauft (ungefähr 6.Tkm, bin nicht schwer und fahre auch keine Mega Trails) und nun ist mir der Rahmen gebrochen u. dem Sattel. Auf Anfrage meines Händlers bei HARTJE - keine Chance auf Kulanz. Auch nach einer Mail von mir kam nur die Antwort, dass Sie 26 Zoll Rahmen nicht mehr hätten !? ......Das war eine super Absage.  Ich weiß, dass andere Anbieter sehr viel kulanter sind und kann die Marke nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Epic-Treter (1. Juli 2020)

Welcher andere Anbieter hat denn noch 26" Rahmen auf Lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (1. Juli 2020)

Pfuh, bei einem sieben Jahre alten & gefahrenem Bike Kulanz zu erwarten, ich weiß nicht. Alles hat so sein Anlaufdatum und ein Gebrauchsgegenstand geht auch mal kaputt ...


----------



## S-H-A (1. Juli 2020)

Extra dafür angemeldet? Geht es jetzt besser?


----------



## Basti138 (2. Juli 2020)

> Ich weiß, dass andere Anbieter sehr viel kulanter sind


Welche denn?

Es gibt gewisse Hersteller, die bei einigen Modellen Serienbrüche haben. Dazu gehört Conway aber meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Man könnte ein Bike auch so bauen, dass es nicht kaputt geht. Dann würde es aber keiner kaufen, weils dann 25kg hat 

Dennoch würde mich mal die Stelle interessieren (Bild), einfach aus Neugierde.


----------



## Mountain77 (2. Juli 2020)

@MikeinKA

Gewährleistungs- und Garantiebestimmungen:


Erster Ansprechpartner für Garantie- und Gewährleistungsfälle ist der Händler, bei dem das CONWAY Bike gekauft wurde.
Grundsätzlich gilt auf alle Produkte die gesetzliche Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren ab Verkaufsdatum.
Zusätzlich gewähren wir ab Verkaufsdatum auf alle Carbonrahmen 3 Jahre Garantie sowie auf alle Aluminiumrahmen *5 Jahre Garantie*.
Dies beschränkt sich nur auf den Rahmen. Etwaige Umbaukosten der Anbauteile bei Garantieaustausch sind durch den Kunden zu tragen.
Kulanz gut und schön, aber wie hättest Du dir diese nach 7 Jahren, also zwei Jahre nach Garantieablauf, bei Conway verdient? Bist Du ein Grosskunde, der regelmässig bei diesem Hersteller kauft?

Wie würde dein Arbeitgeber solche Garantieansprüche (außerhalb der Garantie) abwickeln?
Wie würdest Du als Hersteller oder Händler reagieren?
Mal eben Summe X an einen Kunden verschenken, der alle paar Jahre evtl. Mal kaufen würde?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Juli 2020)

MikeinKA schrieb:


> ... Ich weiß, dass andere Anbieter sehr viel kulanter sind und kann die Marke nicht empfehlen.


Das nächste wird ein Canyon!


----------



## H.R. (2. Juli 2020)

MLC Factory
					

Ich muss sagen...dieses Jahr hat Conway was auf die Beine gestellt.  Macht irre Spaß




					www.mtb-news.de
				




ohne Worte..... ich kann hier den totalen Gegensatz liefern


----------



## hardtails (2. Juli 2020)

H.R. schrieb:


> MLC Factory
> 
> 
> Ich muss sagen...dieses Jahr hat Conway was auf die Beine gestellt.  Macht irre Spaß
> ...


unterschiede merkste selber, ne?


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juli 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Das nächste wird ein Canyon!


Lach nicht. Schau doch mal auf die awards. Canyon hat den besten Service! Seit Jahren!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Juli 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Lach nicht. Schau doch mal auf die awards. Canyon hat den besten Service! Seit Jahren!


Der Canyon Problemthread ist fast so lang wie der mit den Ölbremsen aus Plastik...was kostet so'n Award eigentlich? Und wieso kann man den kaufen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juli 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Der Canyon Problemthread ist fast so lang wie der mit den Ölbremsen aus Plastik...was kostet so'n Award eigentlich? Und wieso kann man den kaufen!?


musst nur xtausend Bikes verramschen und die Mehrheit muss denken "yo, die Lieferzeit war ja jetzt gar net sooo übel... top Service auf jeden Fall! Musste nicht mal jemanden anrufen oder so" ... Zack, #1.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Juli 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> musst nur xtausend Bikes verramschen und die Mehrheit muss denken "yo, die Lieferzeit war ja jetzt gar net sooo übel... top Service auf jeden Fall! Musste nicht mal jemanden anrufen oder so" ... Zack, #1.


Hab' mal ein 'hilfreich' vergeben...eigentlich ist's traurig.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juli 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hab' mal ein 'hilfreich' vergeben...eigentlich ist's traurig.



jedenfalls kann ich es mir nicht anders erklären.


----------



## Triturbo (2. Juli 2020)

Da ist Conway jetzt aber traurig, dich als guten, tollen Kunden verloren zu haben.


----------



## MikeinKA (9. Juli 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> 
> Es gibt gewisse Hersteller, die bei einigen Modellen Serienbrüche haben. Dazu gehört Conway aber meiner Meinung nach nicht.
> Man könnte ein Bike auch so bauen, dass es nicht kaputt geht. Dann würde es aber keiner kaufen, weils dann 25kg hat
> ...


----------



## MikeinKA (9. Juli 2020)

hier das Foto.... ich fand es schon heftig... mein Händler übrigens auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (9. Juli 2020)

Willkomen im Club 
Bei mir hielt das Seil für den umwerfer die karre noch zusammen. War auch nach Ablauf der Garantie.
Die Stelle ist wirklich typisch und bei fast allen Herstellern zu finden.
Das Sattelrohr ist bei der Bauweise auf Biegung beansprucht, Wechselbelastung. Der Halteklotz und die Schweißnaht ist nicht flexibel => Kerbwirkung.
Jetzt kann man sich streiten, ob eine längere Sattelstütze das Problem verhindert hätte.
Man hätte vielleicht den Übergang der Schweißnaht zum Rohr verschleifen können.

Sowas gehört leider zu dem Sport dazu. 
Du hattest 5 Jahre Garantie. Nach 6 Monaten gilt die Beweislastumkehr, es muss der Kunde beweisen, dass der Schaden beim Kauf bereits war.
Die meisten Hersteller sind recht kulant, was sowas betrifft  und ersetzen innerhalt 5 Jahren die Rahmen.
Aber der ist einfach drüber und es werden keine Ersatzrahmen mehr existieren.
26 Zoll ist ausgestorben, alle Einbaustandards haben sich geändert => Deine Teile passen nirgends mehr dran. Jedenfalls nicht sinnvoll. Es hat sich ind en letzten 10 Jahren extrem viel verändert.

Kannste schon bei Conway bleiben.
Hab mit Hartje nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch Service für Rock Shox.


----------



## HerrVoennchen (9. Juli 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> ...
> Du hattest 5 Jahre Garantie. Nach 6 Monaten gilt die Beweislastumkehr,...



Das sind 2 verschiedene Dinge. Die Beweislastumkehr betrifft die Gewährleistung. Bei der Garantie des Herstellers gibt es das nicht.


----------



## Basti138 (9. Juli 2020)

Genau.
Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich, Garantie ist anschließend und freiwillig.

Dann gibts noch Kulanz.
Das ist, wenn ein Premium KFZ Hersteller zugibt, dass er scheiße gebaut hat und nach Ablauf der Garantie einspringt


----------



## MikeinKA (9. Juli 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Willkomen im Club
> Bei mir hielt das Seil für den umwerfer die karre noch zusammen. War auch nach Ablauf der Garantie.
> Die Stelle ist wirklich typisch und bei fast allen Herstellern zu finden.
> Das Sattelrohr ist bei der Bauweise auf Biegung beansprucht, Wechselbelastung. Der Halteklotz und die Schweißnaht ist nicht flexibel => Kerbwirkung.
> ...


Alles klar..... habe mich auch schon wieder beruhigt.... Danke für deine Erläuterungen... habe ich so nicht gewußt, dass das eine sensible Stelle ist...


----------



## MikeinKA (9. Juli 2020)

Alles klar..... habe mich auch schon wieder beruhigt.... Danke für deine Erläuterungen... habe ich so nicht gewußt, dass das eine sensible Stelle ist.... mein Händler hatte mir halt gesagt, dass er schon einige Rahmenbrüche hatte, aber die anderen Hersteller bei so einem Fall irgendwie entgegengekommen sind. Habe ja gar nicht einen Ersatz gefordert/gedacht, ein paar Prozent auf ein neues Bike hätte mir als Entgegenkommen schon gelangt.....


----------



## DAKAY (23. Juli 2020)

MikeinKA schrieb:


> hier das Foto.... ich fand es schon heftig... mein Händler übrigens auch...Anhang anzeigen 1079365


Der Moving Pivot scheint mir hier die Ausnahme zu sein


----------



## Martinwurst (23. Juli 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Dann gibts noch Kulanz.
> Das ist, wenn ein Premium KFZ Hersteller zugibt, dass er scheiße gebaut hat und nach Ablauf der Garantie einspringt


Der Vergleich mit Autos ist immer ganz gut, um sich mal vor Augen zu führen, wie schlecht eigentlich der Service bei Fahrrädern ist.

Man stelle sich vor, man kauft sich 2013 einen neuen VW Golf, fährt den 100000km und plötzlich ohne Ankündigung durch Rost oder sonstwas, bricht einfach das Chassis durch.
Abschlepper bringt das Ding zu VW und die sagen: Sorry ist halt schon alt.
Und VW interessiert sich nicht mal für das Wrack, was da schiefgelaufen ist, sondern will nichts mehr davon wissen, obwohl noch andere VW Golf von 2013 draußen rumfahren.


----------



## Basti138 (24. Juli 2020)

Es gibt Premiumhersteller, da passiert genau sowas.
Was, nicht lückenlos Scheckheftgepflegt, oder mal in ner freien Werkstatt gewesen? => Tja, Pech gehabt. Schauen Sie sich doch mal in unserem Verkaufsraum um.


----------



## xlacherx (24. Juli 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit Autos ist immer ganz gut, um sich mal vor Augen zu führen, wie schlecht eigentlich der Service bei Fahrrädern ist.
> 
> Man stelle sich vor, man kauft sich 2013 einen neuen VW Golf, fährt den 100000km und plötzlich ohne Ankündigung durch Rost oder sonstwas, bricht einfach das Chassis durch.
> Abschlepper bringt das Ding zu VW und die sagen: Sorry ist halt schon alt.
> Und VW interessiert sich nicht mal für das Wrack, was da schiefgelaufen ist, sondern will nichts mehr davon wissen, obwohl noch andere VW Golf von 2013 draußen rumfahren.


Und?? 
Dann kauf man sich halt n Rad von nem Hersteller, von dem bekannt ist, dass er Kulant ist, oder eine sehr lange Gewährleistung auf den Rahmen gibt.   (Und das am besten nicht gebraucht, weils nur für den Erstkäufer  zählt).

Dann hör dich mal in der KFZ Ecke um... ich hör genug von Leuten mit Autos im alter von 1-3 Jahren mit Motorschaden o.Ä. wo am ende Rechtsanwälte eingeschaltet werden müssen, weil die Hersteller erstmal gar nicht übernehmen will, und das bei Fahrzeugen, die im Bereich 100.000€ liegen. 
Also ist da die Welt auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Triturbo (24. Juli 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit Autos ist immer ganz gut, um sich mal vor Augen zu führen, wie schlecht eigentlich der Service bei Fahrrädern ist.
> 
> Man stelle sich vor, man kauft sich 2013 einen neuen VW Golf, fährt den 100000km und plötzlich ohne Ankündigung durch Rost oder sonstwas, bricht einfach das Chassis durch.
> Abschlepper bringt das Ding zu VW und die sagen: Sorry ist halt schon alt.
> Und VW interessiert sich nicht mal für das Wrack, was da schiefgelaufen ist, sondern will nichts mehr davon wissen, obwohl noch andere VW Golf von 2013 draußen rumfahren.



An sich ja, aber der Sprung funktioniert wohl eher beim Kalkhoff Damenrad. 

Ein MTB ist immer noch ein Sportgerät, was von manchen Fahrern am Limit gefahren wird und darüber hinaus auch schwer belastet wird. Wenn dein 7 Jahre alter Polo WRC auf dem Feldweg bei Vollgas die Grätsche macht, wird VW dir auch gern einen neuen anbieten, zum UVP oder ggf. zum Vorteilspreis. Und genau das gibt es auch im Radsektor als Crash Replacement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterHi (25. Juli 2020)

Nen Rep.versuch starten lohnt da auch nicht mehr...das Oberrohr hat ja auch nen schicken Knick...


----------



## Dorsic (28. September 2020)

Also , ich bin lange 29er Conway Carbonrahmen gefahren und habe ihn nicht kaputtbekommen. Ich habe mir sogar den gleichen Rahmen nochmal aufgebaut. Ich kann , außer dem Gewicht vielleicht, da nix negatives zu sagen.


----------



## saturno (10. Oktober 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Genau.
> Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich, Garantie ist anschließend und freiwillig.
> 
> Dann gibts noch Kulanz.
> Das ist, wenn ein Premium KFZ Hersteller zugibt, dass er scheiße gebaut hat und nach Ablauf der Garantie einspringt



genau, deshalb haben alles dieselbesitzer bei den premiumherstellern die arschkarte gezogen. und das nach nicht mal 5 jahren.....


----------



## Basti138 (10. Oktober 2020)

Ja, das würd mir stinken glaub ich...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Oktober 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Es gibt Premiumhersteller, da passiert genau sowas.
> Was, nicht lückenlos Scheckheftgepflegt, oder mal in ner freien Werkstatt gewesen? => Tja, Pech gehabt. Schauen Sie sich doch mal in unserem Verkaufsraum um.


Habe ich bei VW erlebt. Golf mit polnischen blechen gebaut. Nach drei jahren durchgerostet. Sachverständiger: "Da haben Sie nicht genau hingeschaut. Sie müssen doch ihr auto regelmäßig durchchecken."
"Mein auto wird von einer vertragswerkstatt gepflegt."
"Sie müssen halt selber immer wieder zwischendurch hinschauen."
"OK, das berichte ich jetzt dem ADAC, dann lacht ganz autodeutschland!"
"Naja, wenn Sie einen neuen bei uns kaufen, könnten wir einen nachlass einräumen."


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Oktober 2020)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Habe ich bei VW erlebt. Golf mit polnischen blechen gebaut. Nach drei jahren durchgerostet.


Golf I....glaube, das Beispiel taugt genauso viel wie das vom durchgerosteten Fiat oder Renault. 

Edit: waren es keine polnischen Bleche sondern Bleche aus einem Kompensationsgeschäft mit der DDR. Müsste1978 oder 1979 gewesen sein.


----------



## Basti138 (12. Oktober 2020)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Habe ich bei VW erlebt. Golf mit polnischen blechen gebaut. Nach drei jahren durchgerostet. Sachverständiger: "Da haben Sie nicht genau hingeschaut. Sie müssen doch ihr auto regelmäßig durchchecken."
> "Mein auto wird von einer vertragswerkstatt gepflegt."
> "Sie müssen halt selber immer wieder zwischendurch hinschauen."
> "OK, das berichte ich jetzt dem ADAC, dann lacht ganz autodeutschland!"
> "Naja, wenn Sie einen neuen bei uns kaufen, könnten wir einen nachlass einräumen."


Wärst du frühzeitig gekommen hätten sie gesagt "Was wollen Sie denn, ist nur oberflächlich"


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Oktober 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Golf I....glaube, das Beispiel taugt genauso viel wie das vom durchgerosteten Fiat oder Renault.
> 
> Edit: waren es keine polnischen Bleche sondern Bleche aus einem Kompensationsgeschäft mit der DDR. Müsste1978 oder 1979 gewesen sein.


Durchgesrosteten Fiat 500 (19 PS) hatte ich auch. Zeitraum VW trifft zu. Die bleche kamen aus dem osten und strotzten angeblich vor lokalementen. Besser weis ich´s nicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Oktober 2020)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Durchgesrosteten Fiat 500 (19 PS) hatte ich auch. ...


Kann seit 1990 (ungefähr) nimmer passieren. Fiat waren mit die ersten, die vollverzinkt sind. 

Von den 500ern habe ich in den 80er einige Dutzend nach Deutschland geholt. Coole Autos. Dumm, dass ich nicht einen behalten habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (14. Oktober 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Kann seit 1990 (ungefähr) nimmer passieren. Fiat waren mit die ersten, die vollverzinkt sind.
> 
> Von den 500ern habe ich in den 80er einige Dutzend nach Deutschland geholt. Coole Autos. Dumm, dass ich nicht einen behalten habe.



Bei meinem Uno haben sie die Heckklappe Mitte der 80ziger in der Garantiezeit (6 Monate) wegen Rost getauscht.   Aber heute rostet eher ein Mecedes als ein Fiat...


----------



## saturno (16. Oktober 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bei meinem Uno haben sie die Heckklappe Mitte der 80ziger in der Garantiezeit (6 Monate) wegen Rost getauscht.   Aber heute rostet eher ein Mecedes als ein Fiat...



da daimler ja jetzt sparen muss, kaufen die das abgelagerte blech das für fiat vorgesehen war


----------



## nightwolf (16. Oktober 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Kann seit 1990 (ungefähr) nimmer passieren. Fiat waren mit die ersten, die vollverzinkt sind. (...)


Ja, leider gibts keinen neuen Punto mehr. Wir haben unseren 1997er vergangenen Sommer hergegeben. 
Sah noch 1A aus. Kaeufer hat sich ein Loch in den Boch gefreut.
Aber was willst machen, ich fahr quasi nie Auto und die Damen haben sich ein neues eingebildet ...

Dass der neue 2018er SEAT Ibiza die 22 Jahre vermutlich nicht schaffen wird, ich denke, die Wette gewinn ich *sicher*.
Und wenn der Bordcomputer nach acht Jahren sagt: Lebensdauer Ende Fahrzeug wird abgeschaltet ...
Der hat mich ja sogar angemotzt weil ich mit offenem Fenster gefahren bin 🙄


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Oktober 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn der Bordcomputer nach acht Jahren sagt: Lebensdauer Ende Fahrzeug wird abgeschaltet ...


Tja, afaik entwickelt ein schwäbischer Autohersteller daran, dass das Steuergerät bei einer bestimmten Kilometerleistung den Motor sterben lässt.
Da ist BMW schon weiter: bei denen wird auch ohne elektronische Helferlein kein aktueller Motor viel älter als 180tkm (gerissene Steuerkette, Turboschaden etc.).
Aber Hauptsache, das Blech ist schick!


----------



## Triturbo (16. Oktober 2020)

Damit werden Sie sich aber alle Taxi- und Mietwagenfirmen verprellen. Also wenn es das geben wird, dann sicher nicht für E200d und E220d. Ansonsten werde ich berichten (wir hatten alle E Klassen seit 1989, viele mehrfach und meistens bis 400/500 000km).

Sorry für offtopic


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Oktober 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Damit werden Sie sich aber alle Taxi- und Mietwagenfirmen verprellen. Also wenn es das geben wird, dann sicher nicht für E200d und E220d. Ansonsten werde ich berichten (wir hatten alle E Klassen seit 1989, viele mehrfach und meistens bis 400/500 000km).
> 
> Sorry für offtopic


Das hat sicher schon ein findiger Controller gerechnet. Auf die paar (ca. 1% im Vergleich zum Gesamtmarkt PKW) Taxis kann man da sicher leicht verzichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (16. Oktober 2020)

> Da ist BMW schon weiter: bei denen wird auch ohne elektronische Helferlein kein aktueller Motor viel älter als 60tkm (gerissene Steuerkette, Turboschaden etc.).


so stimmts


----------



## Martinwurst (16. Oktober 2020)

Dann kauft euch nen Dacia. Für das Geld was übrig bleibt, kann man sich sogar nen Stellplatz leisten


----------



## nightwolf (16. Oktober 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> (...)  (wir hatten alle E Klassen seit 1989, viele mehrfach und meistens bis 400/500 000km). (...)


Haettest mal den W124 von 1989 behalten, da waerst Du jetzt auf dem H-Nummernschild, und wuerd immer noch fahren 🤣


Martinwurst schrieb:


> Dann kauft euch nen Dacia. (...)


Ja der duemmste Vorschlag ist das nicht.


----------



## Triturbo (16. Oktober 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Das hat sicher schon ein findiger Controller gerechnet. Auf die paar (ca. 1% im Vergleich zum Gesamtmarkt PKW) Taxis kann man da sicher leicht verzichten...



Naja, Magdeburg hat ~170 Taxen, davon sind/ waren 50% Mercedes. Deutschlandweit gesehen ist das schon ne Zahl.



nightwolf schrieb:


> Haettest mal den W124 von 1989 behalten, da waerst Du jetzt auf dem H-Nummernschild, und wuerd immer noch fahren 🤣
> 
> [...]








Habe ja privat noch ein paar Dinge. Der schwarze hat 302 000 auf der Uhr, 9 Vorbesitzer.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Oktober 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Naja, Magdeburg hat ~170 Taxen, davon sind/ waren 50% Mercedes. Deutschlandweit gesehen ist das schon ne Zahl.Alle
> ...


Ja, wie schon geschrieben: ca. 1% aller Mercedes PKW (Stückzahl) in D gehen als Taxi raus.
Aus'm Bauch raus würde ich weltweit von einem Bruchteil hiervon ausgehen. Da kann"s mMn schon Sinn machen, wenn ein Mercedes etwas zeitiger stirbt. Gibt ja trotzdem noch genug, die so'n Viagrastern auf der Motorhaube brauchen.


----------



## Triturbo (16. Oktober 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Gibt ja trotzdem noch genug, die so'n Viagrastern auf der Motorhaube brauchen.



Den gibt es ja leider nicht mehr (bzw. nur noch bei der S Klasse).


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Oktober 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Den gibt es ja leider nicht mehr (bzw. nur noch bei der S Klasse).


Doch, haben alle noch. Auch wenn nimmer senkrecht sondern als Emblem.


----------



## Newtrails (16. Oktober 2020)

MikeinKA schrieb:


> hier das Foto.... ich fand es schon heftig... mein Händler übrigens auch...Anhang anzeigen 1079365


Das Ende des intelligenten Drehpunkts  
Da kannst du froh sein das du dich nicht königlich auf die Schnauze gelegt hast


----------



## freetourer (16. Oktober 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit Autos ist immer ganz gut, um sich mal vor Augen zu führen, wie schlecht eigentlich der Service bei Fahrrädern ist.
> 
> Man stelle sich vor, man kauft sich 2013 einen neuen VW Golf, fährt den 100000km und plötzlich ohne Ankündigung durch Rost oder sonstwas, bricht einfach das Chassis durch.
> Abschlepper bringt das Ding zu VW und die sagen: Sorry ist halt schon alt.
> Und VW interessiert sich nicht mal für das Wrack, was da schiefgelaufen ist, sondern will nichts mehr davon wissen, obwohl noch andere VW Golf von 2013 draußen rumfahren.



Witziger Vergleich.

Gerade die Vorzeigemarke VW .... 

Mal abgesehen von der Dieselaffäre kannst Du ja mal nach folgenden Problemen googeln:

 - WaPu beim T5 2,5 tdi 

- Motorschaden beim Biturbo (T5/T6)

- ......


Da schaffst Du als Käufer teilweise nicht mal die 100.000 und VW lässt Dich trotzdem im Regen stehen


----------



## fastclimber (17. Oktober 2020)

Mein 120D war nach 70k mit Motorschaden im Eimer, seitdem is Schluss mit den Pseudopremiunschlurren, ein Japser tuts auch 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Oktober 2020)

Newtrails schrieb:


> Das Ende des intelligenten Drehpunkts
> Da kannst du froh sein das du dich nicht königlich auf die Schnauze gelegt hast


Wobei der Dämpfer auch so aussieht als ob er lange nicht gewartet wurde....
Da stimmen wohl noch paar andere Sachen nicht:
Abgesehen vom Abrieb auf der Kolbenstange, hat die Anlenkung überhaupt noch richtig gearbeitet? Oben mega verdreckt, und unten sieht man ja sogar ein Teil des Dämpferauges
Wenn der Dämpfer schwergängig oder fest ist/war, ist die Belastung auf den Rahmen natürlich eine ganz andere 🤔


----------



## Newtrails (17. Oktober 2020)

Das stimmt wohl. Speziell die Kolbenstange sieht so aus als ob sie trocken gelaufen ist.


----------

